# I'm thinking to buy a Epson R2000 DTG off cjellwood on ebay



## outputwill (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone..

I'm tempted to buy a Epson R2000 from cjellwood off ebay 
it's this one, 
Epson R2000 DTG Direct to Garment Digital T-Shirt Printer A3 8 Colour Flatbed 010343878396 | eBay 

It would be my very first DTG printer, i have very little experience with DTG's i've used one a few times on a course, i've just come into some money not much roughly 2k i have a very small income so this money is a real bonus, i'm thinking about setting up a market stall selling clothes i've printed, i found this deal on ebay it could be perfect but before i part with my money i was hoping i could get some advice or warnings from you guy's
i'll be sending cjellwood a email with questions as well 

Has anyone had experience buying from cjellwood off ebay? 

Does anyone own a R2000? 

For a first time buyer is the R2000 a wise choice?

Could i be wasting my money? 

Are these brand new printers or refurbs/mods?

Thanks for any reply it's really appreciated

Will


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

lol,
You are not the only one who getting confuse. Because so many manufactures are modify Epson printer to make DIgital Garment Printing(DTG) machine. Bootlegers. low life. Include me. Lol.
More confusing is Epson company decide to make own DTG. Named Epson F2000. 
Now you are confusing with R2000. Well~ welcome to confusing world but you will be in track shortly if you spend some time in TSF. And from that You will find out who is NeoFather is, hated by competitors and loved by AAEpsonFamily lol. Jk
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## outputwill (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes i'm very confused,...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

outputwill said:


> Yes i'm very confused,...




The item you are looking at has no connection at all to the Epson F2000 Printer. It looks like a homemade unit from a private seller. It appears that it was given a similar name to the F2000 to create some confusion with people unfamiliar with the dtg industry.

The Epson F2000 printer is manufactured by Epson as a direct to garment printer. It is a professional machine.

The forum you are on is specifically for information on the Epson F2000 so it not likely anyone coming here would know anything about this other machine . You will probably have better luck finding if there is any info on this other printer in the general posts section of the Forums.

_


----------



## outputwill (Nov 13, 2014)

ok thanks i'll take a look, the more i look into the less i want to buy it


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Ebay purchase is gambling. Stay away unless you have to. or you think you are lucky person. I know "money talks". Money is funny Change is strange. Good luck.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

outputwill said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a Epson R2000 from cjellwood off ebay
> it's this one,
> ...


Usually if you don't know anyone using a machine or have seen a review it usually means probably not a good idea. Where are you located?


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

My opinion is that the printer is more for a hobby purpose. I can't see how you can make much money in a commercial setting. I can have a t-shirt printed with the same image in the time it takes for that printer to bring the table into position. If you want to seriously get into the DTG printing business don't waste you money on that printer. You'll be better off buying or financing a real DTG printer and use the proceeds to pay for it.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I bought one of him last month and I have to say I am quite dissapointed. I asked if aftercare was available before I bought it and he was very helpful the first couple of days but now he is ignoring my emails.

It sucks because I am also a small business with not a lot of income to spare. I know literally nothing about these printers. It came with no manual, even a small hand written one outlining usual problems would have helped a lot. Instead I have to do trial and error over and over again.

It's a good printer when it works - unfortunately though learning how to use it is the hard part.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jupitermoon said:


> I bought one of him last month and I have to say I am quite dissapointed. I asked if aftercare was available before I bought it and he was very helpful the first couple of days but now he is ignoring my emails.
> 
> It sucks because I am also a small business with not a lot of income to spare. I know literally nothing about these printers. It came with no manual, even a small hand written one outlining usual problems would have helped a lot. Instead I have to do trial and error over and over again.
> 
> It's a good printer when it works - unfortunately though learning how to use it is the hard part.


Was it you that left the good feedback on his page? I only saw one sale and it was positive. What problems are you having with the machine now?


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

No, he encouraged me to buy outside of ebay and he dropped the price. It's a pretty straight forward machine but there are a few errors that seem to always happen with it. Because it's been altered into a DTG printer from a normal printer the error messages you get are never whats actually wrong with it. - this is what I mean when I say a manual or aftercare would be helpful although someone on here sent me a manual today so if you end up going for it let me know and I will send you it. Overall its not a bad printer just be prepared for the wastage in ink and tshirts, as sometimes the ink splatters. It's still a bit of a mystery but I've been slowly teaching myself the basics.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jupitermoon said:


> No, he encouraged me to buy outside of ebay and he dropped the price. It's a pretty straight forward machine but there are a few errors that seem to always happen with it. Because it's been altered into a DTG printer from a normal printer the error messages you get are never whats actually wrong with it. - this is what I mean when I say a manual or aftercare would be helpful although someone on here sent me a manual today so if you end up going for it let me know and I will send you it. Overall its not a bad printer just be prepared for the wastage in ink and tshirts, as sometimes the ink splatters. It's still a bit of a mystery but I've been slowly teaching myself the basics.


Got it and makes sense. Thanks for your info and yeah there's lots of ink wasted in these printers sometimes. Did it come from the UK?


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't have a clue. He added a thing called r2000 adjust to my computer but I still have no idea what it's for as the whole folder is in what looks to be chinese.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jupitermoon said:


> I don't have a clue. He added a thing called r2000 adjust to my computer but I still have no idea what it's for as the whole folder is in what looks to be chinese.


It's for doing cleaning functions and resetting the ink counter which you'll need to do here and there. I am sure you can get everything online in English


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh I see, that's pretty helpful thankyou. I don't see why he couldn't just send me a message telling me that.. 
I will look online and see if I can find an english version


----------



## jackdory (Oct 13, 2008)

I got one off him last year. Now it doesn't work and he is ignoring my calls and texts. All I get is a "General Error" message anybody got any ideas any help much appreciated.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

thats seriously f*cked up. His printers are listed as "a printer for life" ...what bad business management.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah! A printer for life... but he didn't said your life... he was referring the printer's life which is about 2 months. LOL.


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey guys i posted about Chris Sims last year on here about his DTG printers . I bought one from him and at the time it was throwing up the 2 red lights but it would print after some restarting and cancelling of the print queue. Yesterday it would not print no matter how many restarts i did with it . In the end he said it was my fault and that i broke the printer LOL Anyway i think his tactics are getting worse , He is taking peoples money and not sending them the printer . Read the Youtube comments 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyaqiGemi9g&feature=youtu.be


Now to the point of the 2 flashing lights (Error 60H ) Anyone know how to fix it ?


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t351993-2.html


----------



## GulfCoastDesigns (Jan 15, 2015)

outputwill said:


> Hi everyone..
> 
> I'm tempted to buy a Epson R2000 from cjellwood off ebay
> it's this one,
> ...


Just curious as to if this is the printer you're questioning about.

http://youtu.be/d4J49pNqB78


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey mate yes that is the printer the guy was asking about. cjellwood sells them on ebay he is now under another name . That is my printer in your link .


----------



## GulfCoastDesigns (Jan 15, 2015)

daytripper100 said:


> Hey mate yes that is the printer the guy was asking about. cjellwood sells them on ebay he is now under another name . That is my printer in your link .


Thanks, thought so. Yes looks like pretty much the same issues I'm having with mine. Still working on a video and will post it for you when It's uploaded.

Cheers!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

Did everyone have these issues right away?


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey i think GulfCoastDesigns bought a different DTG. When i first got mine last year it would have the 2 flashing lights on first boot up once you cancelled the print queue and restarted the printer it would then print all day until you switched it off. Now it just refuses to print. I found out last year by another one of his customers that his printer was doing the same thing. Do you have any ideas on how to sort it out ? Thanks


----------



## GulfCoastDesigns (Jan 15, 2015)

daytripper100 said:


> Hey i think GulfCoastDesigns bought a different DTG. When i first got mine last year it would have the 2 flashing lights on first boot up once you cancelled the print queue and restarted the printer it would then print all day until you switched it off. Now it just refuses to print. I found out last year by another one of his customers that his printer was doing the same thing. Do you have any ideas on how to sort it out ? Thanks



Yes mines a r2000, it was purchased from Austin Kennedy (too late to know better now). Mine goes through the boot up fine and is ready to print but always throws a media not found or loaded correctly, then the paper light flashes along with the power...all along the print que held with job...I have never gotten it to print yet, but have not tried it with any RIP Program other then the Epson software that came with the printer as new, driver as well...Someone told me that I need to be using EK RIP & their drivers?

Anyways I do not give up easily I will conquer this! haha.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

GulfCoastDesigns said:


> Yes mines a r2000, it was purchased from Austin Kennedy (too late to know better now). Mine goes through the boot up fine and is ready to print but always throws a media not found or loaded correctly, then the paper light flashes along with the power...all along the print que held with job...I have never gotten it to print yet, but have not tried it with any RIP Program other then the Epson software that came with the printer as new, driver as well...Someone told me that I need to be using EK RIP & their drivers?
> 
> Anyways I do not give up easily I will conquer this! haha.


To me it looks like the electronics are not in sync with the printer. Yes you can buy EKprint to work with it if you get it running


----------



## GulfCoastDesigns (Jan 15, 2015)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> To me it looks like the electronics are not in sync with the printer. Yes you can buy EKprint to work with it if you get it running



As much as I can tell the printer never knows there's any paper in it and seems to reject printing when it looks for some so it never print engages.

ahhhhh!!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

GulfCoastDesigns said:


> As much as I can tell the printer never knows there's any paper in it and seems to reject printing when it looks for some so it never print engages.
> 
> ahhhhh!!


Yup that's a clear sign because there's sensors to read everything.


----------



## GulfCoastDesigns (Jan 15, 2015)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Yup that's a clear sign because there's sensors to read everything.


I'm beginning to think there is no pe sensor installed, if there is then I have no located it.

Anyone who can point me to a wiring diagram of where it should be plus where it should be connected to the board would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

GulfCoastDesigns said:


> I'm beginning to think there is no pe sensor installed, if there is then I have no located it.
> 
> Anyone who can point me to a wiring diagram of where it should be plus where it should be connected to the board would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


I would agree. Maybe you can find the exploded Epson diagram and go from there?


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> Yup that's a clear sign because there's sensors to read everything.



Hey mate my DTG throws up this error on the epson print box . 
"Check the position of the front paper feed guide" Do you know how to fix it ? Thank you


----------



## GulfCoastDesigns (Jan 15, 2015)

DTGPRINTERPARTS said:


> I would agree. Maybe you can find the exploded Epson diagram and go from there?



Yes that would help a lot. At least in me knowing if the sensor is even there or not!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

daytripper100 said:


> Hey mate my DTG throws up this error on the epson print box .
> "Check the position of the front paper feed guide" Do you know how to fix it ? Thank you


I think that it has to do with the electronics because the electronics should trip the paper feed but doesn't I think that it was made not to work or just horribly put together.


----------



## jupitermoon (Apr 12, 2013)

hey everyone...
my epson r2000 is playing up again.

I send a print and then the printer stops, paper light flashes and I get this message.

"paper source setting not selected correctly"

pain in my ***, any ideas?

thankyou!


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

Check in your rip that you have the correct setting i think there is options like , Sheet , Roll and Manual . I think it should be on sheet i will check my settings tomorrow . Someone else on the forums contacted me about one of his printers it was sent over to Europe and arrived with parts missing etc , He is getting worse !!!


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

jupitermoon said:


> hey everyone...
> my epson r2000 is playing up again.
> 
> I send a print and then the printer stops, paper light flashes and I get this message.
> ...


have you tried cleaning the encoder strip or encoder wheel?


----------



## slater732 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Guys
I am now the proud owner of the printer in discussion, all of 6 weeks old and have had nothing but headaches from day1, red lights for cart chips not resetting, 2 prints Max before this happens every time, also things just keep disappearing from RIP, like printer icon that stays in tray on laptop screen, gone!!!
At most I have had 1 hrs time with Chris since my purchase now he is just ignoring my attempts to contact him, oh! Apart from last week when I woketo see a mail from him saying he has went bust. Because he sent 4 printers to Lithuania only to discover there was no earth wiring over there and printers wouldn't work!!!
I have been totally left in dark and out of pocket the tune of 2000, 
He had also said that he had platen for polo shirts and almost finished the platen ring which he was to send, that's all turned out to be lies, 
So anyone else out there thinking of a Dtg please don't throw your money away on this man, like I did, I paid by bank transfer so my options are limited if anyone has any ideas as how I can get my money back I'm all ears
All replies would be warmly welcomed


----------



## daytripper100 (Sep 10, 2010)

slater732 said:


> Hi Guys
> I am now the proud owner of the printer in discussion, all of 6 weeks old and have had nothing but headaches from day1, red lights for cart chips not resetting, 2 prints Max before this happens every time, also things just keep disappearing from RIP, like printer icon that stays in tray on laptop screen, gone!!!
> At most I have had 1 hrs time with Chris since my purchase now he is just ignoring my attempts to contact him, oh! Apart from last week when I woketo see a mail from him saying he has went bust. Because he sent 4 printers to Lithuania only to discover there was no earth wiring over there and printers wouldn't work!!!
> I have been totally left in dark and out of pocket the tune of 2000,
> ...



It's a shame you never saw the below post before you bought it. He has ripped of a good few people on here . But don't worry i have something in the pipeline for Chris which will stop this for good!

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t351993.html


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Guys i bought this printer 6 months ago for 2500 from a guy in Pontefract who sells them on ebay for some guy in Southampton.

Following is my experience with it, I had the money to buy a more expensive one but took the risk. I understand most can't that's why i have posted so you know what your in for.

First off i must of wasted at least 100 t shirts trying to do full a3 prints. Why because it kept leaving black marks. for every two printed one was crap. (the guy selling it only printed a small one in the middle of the T)

Eventually found the problem after months. Looked under the print head and a piece of plastic was hanging lower than the print head where they removed the casing. Lack of attention to detail on their part cost me a small fortune.

You get an error code every start up two flashing lights when you send the first print to be printed. You have to restart the printer and clear the the print job from the pc. Restart the printer send the platen to the back position then resend the file. Then will be fine until you have to restart/turn on the printer then you have to do the same procedure as before. 

Right other than this the printer has been pretty good to be honest (white only). (you must do do a decent clean once a week. Clean the capping station and blade. also we squirt cleaning fluid on the capping station to keep in moist along with the print head.

We have had no clogging issues with the white, the problem is the software that comes with it. Its rubbish, there is no option to bring the white in a few pixles so what your left with is a white border round what ever your trying to print on a black t shirt. Not once have we had a decent result.

Another thing thats shoddy is the loading of t shirts, there is no frame to put over the t shirts, you have to use socks to stuff the sides,front and back. We used a couple bits of wood with fabric round to do the sides then use rolled up fabric to stuff the top and bottom works good but nether the less its a pain.

Also the chips are not auto reset on the carts so will stop through a job and head clean wastes ink.

Quality of print is really good using dupont inks.

All in all we are now using it and we are now making money but it is a flawed machine, but for the money it does work. How ever we would not buy another. I think there is another guy on ebay that is selling a better machine that has the frame to hold down the t shirt and offers much better support and warranty. I will probably try it if this one breaks.

Any questions about the printer i am happy to answer


----------

